# Carolina flounder rigs



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I keep seeing these post about a "carolina flounder rig" exactly what does one look like and why is it sposed to be the deal? Is that the rig with the blade over or near the hook?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*From what I understand*

A acrolina flounder rig is similar to a carolina drop style rig used for fresh water bassin. I maybe wrong. I use what they call The Jersey Bounce Rig. It's really simple. 3-way swivel with snap at the top, drop down about 8-10 inches for a dropper loop for your teaser, drop another 12-16 inches for a 1/4-3/8 oz jig head with a worm. Up here in Yankee land the hot colors are pink and green. You only need 2-3 oz for your weight. You wait till ya feel the jig head touch bottom and ya just bounce it off the bottom. A great rig for flounder.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*. 3-way swivel with snap at the top, drop down about 8-10 inches for a dropper loop f*

hhmm.. thanks dog.. but that seems like an odd way to fish for flatties.. seems like the 3 way would cost ya some feel on the bite or bump. Am I missing something .. ?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*rig*

Egg sinker to main line. Barrell swivel to main line. Leader tied to swivel. Kahl hook tied to leader. 

Works great on flatties!!!

Mullet


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Well I can't speak*

For your localwaters but up here in Yankee land, the rig I described, to me personally is the best damn boat rig goin for flounder. Its great for back bays. I know alot of guys here use the rig that Mullet described when surf fishing for flounder. My digital camera took a dump, as soon as I get another one I'll post some pics that Jersey bounce rig.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*flounder rig...*

Dogg,

Actually you are correct. I was describing what I use in the surf or the inlet for flounder. 

On a boat I use the rig you described. 3-way swivel with a leader to a gold kahl hook. We use a very short leader to the lead as well to keep from breaking the swivel and hook off if the weight gets stuck. This is the rig for drifting for flounder in a boat.

In the other rig I described; If you want to use a blade, I would put it directly above the hook. In the past when I tie my own on the beach I do not use a spinning blade. Just a finger mullet or a mud minnow. Actually have caught more flounder on a white strip of flounder, mullet or blue belly.

The rigs you can buy around Carolina/Kure Beach almost always has the silver or gold blade. I prefer to tie my own. Takes up little to no room in the tackle box. Just a few hooks, swivels and egg sinkers.

Mullet


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

*the best damn boat rig goin for flounder*

I gotcha... I have used that "carolina rig" before just never knew it was called that. Most every time I flounder or fish around the old roadbed at Snows Cut on the ICW that is the rig of choice because of all the old asphalt and debris around the bridge.. and instead of an egg sinker I'll use old spark plugs. When fishing the pier or surf I prefer the "tie your own" like mullet said.

Thanks,

Allen


----------

